# MAC Mouse Problem



## joe boley (Apr 24, 2008)

The little scrolling ball on my apple mouse will roll, but does not cause the screen to scroll in some directions. When this has happened in the past, in accordance with instructions that came with the iMAC, I cleared the problem by inverting the mouse and vigorously rubbing the ball with a soft cloth. This cleaning procedure is not working now. Rebooting the computer did not help.

Is there another cleaning procedure? May I safely use rubbing alcohol on the cloth?

Joe Boley


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

So, is the screen scrolling at all?


----------



## joe boley (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you for your reply. Yes the screen would scroll up, but not down. Since I posted my question it has begun scrolling properly again. I must hav gotten some contaminant on the ball that worked its way inside, then evaporated or fell out of the way. It's a mystery to me. I can take the microsoft (etc.) mouses apart and clean them, but I'm afraid to attempt this one. I cant see any way into it.

Anyway, it seems to be OK now.

Happy New Year.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Mrs yustr has the same issue with her mouse. Its only 2 months old but scrolling doesn't seem to respond at all. Is this a manufacturing flaw? Google here I come.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Flaw, perhaps. THe problem is that they collect dirt and seem to be very picky. THe truth is I use an optical Microsoft wheel mouse because I have never had one ever give me any issues.


----------



## joe boley (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for responding on my mouse problem. The problem is not solved, but it did go away. I believe the design of the mouse, with the ball on top' is conducive to allowing contamination or skin oil to enter beside the ball. 

I will continue to use the apple mouse unless it becomes to much of a nuisance. For my purposes, I consider this issue closed.


----------

